# Just when I thought I could quit worrying! :/



## Max's Mommy (Oct 11, 2013)

Max is my first German Shepherd puppy and like all new GSD parents, I've been obsessing over his ears.

Impatient and nervous that they would never stand up.

Beside myself with joy when one stood up (while still being concerned about the other not standing, of course).

Then came the day that his lazy little left ear finally stood up... I'm sure you could imagine how happy I was. 

My handsome, perfect puppy with two beautiful, satellite dish ears standing at full attention! I nearly peed my pants.

Then it happened. 

I woke up one morning and that left ear was just chillin' again. Flopping around as my baby ran toward me to say good morning

www.WhatTheF.com

Of course I was bummed out but surely his ear has got to stand again if it did before, right? Please help before I drive myself insane!


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ears go up and down when they are puppies, so don't worry too much about it.

The general rule is is they stood up once they will stand up again!!!

Ps very cute boy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

my girl is 21 weeks her left ear has been down for the good part of a month, the last week it was coming up sometimes but still down for 80% of the day or more, then today we've been up almost all day with just few periods of it being down.  

he's a very cute boy


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the ears go up and down and do all kinds of crazy things when they are teething. Don't trip on it. If they were up they should go up again.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Max's Mommy said:


> Of course I was bummed out but surely his ear has got to stand again if it did before, right? Please help before I drive myself insane!


Have you looked at any of the other posts in the Ears Up forum? Your question has been asked and answered many, many times.  Here's some sticky threads you can look at: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/85854-ears-up-photos.html


----------

